# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Flights to Istanbul from SE Asia

## South East Asia

Hello everybody;
 We're looking for a flight to get from Jakarta (or anywhere around SE Asia, I suppose, but Indonesia is where we will be) and get to Istanbul. Does anybody know of some cheap airlines to get around these locations? Or even from SE Asia to Iran?
 Thank you

----------

